# Polaris Ranger - How many miles is too many?



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

As long as he maintained it, you will be fine. But, no, 2200 miles on an atv isn't all that bad.


----------



## Bull Run (Mar 30, 2009)

Barely broke in ;-) Just as long as it was taken care of, shouldn't be a problem for 2X (or more) miles.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

The type of miles are far more important than the actual number. Find out what it was used for. Huge difference between running around construction sites or the ranch than hog hunting, or hard core trail riding in steep muddy country.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

We have 6 of them at my part time job that get 100s of hours a piece each year. Dont know how many hours it amounts too, but the only issue we have had is we melted the shifter cable on a prescribed fire.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Mine's like new, can't even tell there's wear on the tires, at 700 miles. I would suspect most last to at least 5,000 miles before needing any major work if not abused.


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Never had one myself but sevral guy's I used to ride with had them, it seemed they had a lotta trouble from the tranny's and rear ends, by look'n at'em they would be THE machine to have, grease fittings all over, independant suspension, ther's had 4 hi, 4 low, N, and 2 hi just like a four wheel drive pick up, but it was always something tore up on them.


----------



## glipps (Dec 18, 2008)

mez said:


> The type of miles are far more important than the actual number. Find out what it was used for. Huge difference between running around construction sites or the ranch than hog hunting, or hard core trail riding in steep muddy country.


this ^^^


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Appalachia said:


> Never had one myself but sevral guy's I used to ride with had them, it seemed they had a lotta trouble from the tranny's and rear ends, by look'n at'em they would be THE machine to have, grease fittings all over, independant suspension, ther's had 4 hi, 4 low, N, and 2 hi just like a four wheel drive pick up, but it was always something tore up on them.


I've had two of them, yet to have an issue other than a torn rubber cvt boot once driving thru corn stalks. 

Mileage and hours are only as important as the asking price. ATV's / UTV's show their use and how they were maintained fairly easy.


----------



## 176"buck (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine has several hundred very rough hours quail hunting around boggy fields andwoods.The thing is almost impossible to stick.My buddy owns a dealership and says for some reason the 500 gives fewer problems.


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

i have a 2007 i bought new in 08... Its been rode hard and put up wet. Every mile/hour was not an easy one, its used mainly for hunting. I pull and haul a lot of stuff, for fun its been below the damn doing some rock crawling most people would wet their pants doing. Anyway not sure how many hours/miles it has but i do my maintenance on it and have never had a single problem with it. Like stated above, u can tell if someone has abused it and thats more important then how long its ran... If the price is right i wouldnt have a problem with buying one thats been use like mine with 2200 miles on it as long as they kept up with the maintenance.


----------

